# 1 year old and weight gain



## Cerece (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since we have posted. Riley is now almost 1 year and 4 months. I had some questions on how in general GSD's grow from 1 year to 3 years? I put some back story of why I'm asking and below that more in depth for the questions.

Back Story:

At the end of last year, our dog Riley (at around 8 months mark) stopped gaining weight. Over the next few months he actually started to loose some weight. This was after two or so months of this allergic reaction (Vet is thinking maybe auto immune, we're going to see a specialist when we have enough saved up here soon) where he became severely itchy and had hair loss in/around those areas.

Some of you may not know but in January 2015 we got a GSD pup (Rileys half brother) to try to get him veterinary care to try to save his life. Our uphill battle lasted for almost two months before the little guys body just gave up. That was at the end of February. In March 2015 I took him in (I had been taking him in a lot more with me because of his weight and skin) and he was around 60 pounds if i remember correctly. I know from other German Shepherds that would come into work that he was significantly less then he should be. I explained that to one of the doctors who concurred. He said that he should be at least 70-75, but he was at 60. March is when he turned a year. 

We ended up bringing a puppy into the home in April. We got a Siberian Husky pup who was 2 months old at the time. We thought that maybe it would help Riley, and myself. We were both having a tough time with the loss of Forest. He seemed to turn around. She has a very sensitive stomach so we switched their food to something that I didn't want to put them on at first, but once we did he took off. Started eating so much more, was more happier and himself. (Blue Wilderness with Sweet Potato and Salmon)


We took him back to the vet and he started gaining weight. His collar we had to loosen FOUR notches since then! His feet are still a little big for him but has been growing into his ears. I know at the last visit he was just over 70 lb.s and they said he could still put on weight. Probably 80 if not higher. The Vet (went to a new vet, the other that we were at and who I was working for performed a malpractice act and I left) and she mentioned he should still be on a puppy formula. So we tried the Blue Wilderness puppy but he didn't care for it. He's on Purena Puppy right now. 

I was just wondering how much weight they usually put on between 1 year and 3 years? Do they grow into their paws a bit more if they haven't already? In the last 4 months or so his neck has really thickened up. Along how thick it has gotten, his fur there has also changed and on the side it is like "feathers" this fanning out. Kind of like if he had a slight surfer wave to the sides of his hair, a flip. lol You can see that he has more muscle, he's taller. Both his dad and mom were 80 lb.s, grandfather on both sides (and relatives farther back) were bigger at 120. I know he won't get that big and that it won't be healthy for him to be that big, but I am wondering if German Shepherds in general get bigger and in general how much? He is intact.

Thank you guys! ^.^


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Carece. My pup is 11 months and his trainer said not to neuter him till age two because that will be when his growth plates will be closed.
He also said that the head of a GSD is finished growing at age two as well.

Finn is over 90 lbs and is lean. the trainer said that he will begin filling out. He said he could potentially reach 120 lbs. Which is considered over sized for a GSD.
It sounds like your Riley is starting to fill out now too and is doing well due to your attention and care of him.
Sorry that you lost Forest.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine didn't start filling out until they were 2 years old. And Russell, who is 2 years and 4 months, is still lanky. I don't expect him to look like a mature dog until he's at least 3.


----------

